# Best Android App for NREMT-P exam



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

Does anybody know of a good Android App to prepare for National registry Paramedic exam.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 24, 2014)

An alarm clock so you don't miss your test.


Read your books, do the JBlearning online practice exams if you need to get used to the computer based testing.  Otherwise don't waste your money.


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> An alarm clock so you don't miss your test.
> 
> 
> Read your books, do the JBlearning online practice exams if you need to get used to the computer based testing.  Otherwise don't waste your money.



I agree I'm just crammed up in an ambulance 5-6 days a week now bringing a bunch of books in not very practical... I have to re take my National registry in order to get my Texas state Paramedic license.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 24, 2014)

Ok if space is a premium get the spiral bound AHA guide that had pals, acls, and NRP. 

Limmer in all honesty has a nice series of apps


----------



## iftmedic (May 26, 2014)

drankthekoolaid said:


> ok if space is a premium get the spiral bound aha guide that had pals, acls, and nrp.
> 
> Limmer in all honesty has a nice series of apps


----------



## Angel (May 26, 2014)

fisdap and jb learning helped me the most (fisdap is a bit better because itll tell you what areas you need to study, if you buy the version with the 3 comprehensive tests)
itll probably be best on a tablet, or phone if you have a big enough screen.


----------



## iftmedic (May 26, 2014)

Angel said:


> fisdap and jb learning helped me the most (fisdap is a bit better because itll tell you what areas you need to study, if you buy the version with the 3 comprehensive tests)
> itll probably be best on a tablet, or phone if you have a big enough screen.



Cool, thanks I will definitely look in to those.


----------



## rmena (May 28, 2014)

I totally agree with the fisdap and JB being money. A good rule of thumb for good test prep is if you are constantly having to go back to your book and look up finite details. If you have a test prep that you are cruising through no problem you can bet its too easy and will lull you into a false sense of being awesome.


----------



## Anjel (May 28, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> Cool, thanks I will definitely look in to those.




I used a great app called Paramedic Review plus. Tons of questions and like 5 practice tests. 

It explains why you got a question wrong/right. It was 12 bucks I think. Helped me more than anything else.

Also... 101 last minute study tips- paramedic. Its an app by EMS1. Just has a bunch of random things that are key points to know.


----------

